
Snowbrawl [video] - sogen
https://kottke.org/19/12/snowbrawl
======
geerlingguy
Apple has a short 'making of' video here, too:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAJwbyu-2mE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAJwbyu-2mE)

I think it's interesting to note that for the majority of these 'shot on
iPhone' videos, there are likely hundreds of thousands of dollars of
production work and accessories provided, including:

    
    
      - Production staff and crew
      - Location scouts / grips / etc
      - Stabilization gear / gimbals
      - Video monitors and edit stations
    

It is nice to know that 'the camera you have with you' is of high enough
quality to get decent 4K footage, but that has been the case (well, at least
with 1080p) for the past few years. What makes videos like this _watchable_ is
the creative minds, the crew, and everything else you don't see in the final
frame (well, besides the talented individuals doing the stunts and blasting
each other with snow).

I don't want to be negative, but it's kind of like saying "you can build a
competent Kubernetes cluster with Raspberry Pis". Sure, you can (and I
maintain one—see www.pidramble.com). But the Pi is nowhere near a professional
tool that makes it _easy_ and as painless as actual purpose-built tooling.

And if you're talking about having small cameras that can mount anywhere,
something akin to a GoPro is even better suited for this purpose than your
$1,000+ phone, which you also want to make sure is available for browsing HN
later in the day (and wasn't crushed by a gnarly smash into a tree, then
doused in melted snow).

~~~
aggie
I feel like you're missing what 'shot on iPhone' is trying to convey. The
point of the campaign is that the iPhone camera is good enough to be used in a
professional shoot, not that it automatically makes high production-value
commercials on its own. A RED camera would be 'purpose-built tooling' but
would still require all the same production as using the iPhone camera.

~~~
geerlingguy
My point is that almost all consumer cameras these days are good enough to be
used in a professional shoot—GoPro, heck even cheap consumer point-and-shoot
cameras from Nikon or Canon can produce the same (or usually better) images,
and are much cheaper than an iPhone.

------
3pt14159
Snowflakes are usually hard to capture. Most of the time very snowy scenes in
photos or movies have some sort of post production or visual effects that
either adds them or enhances them. Does iPhone render them differently in post
processing or was this done in post production editing?

------
drenvuk
Looks cool. Does anyone know if the compression artifacts are from the camera
or youtube?

~~~
geerlingguy
YouTube, mostly; if you've ever watched SloMoGuys videos where they do things
like explode paint or liquid things, you can watch the YT compression
algorithm go bananas.

It's not tuned for tons of small details moving erratically, and it shows
whenever there's rain, snow, fire, things like that.

------
nikolay
Well, not the "highest quality", according to DXOMARK [0]!

[0]: [https://www.dxomark.com/](https://www.dxomark.com/)

------
xenophonf
Here's the direct link to the video:

[https://youtu.be/cM8DcCoZulw](https://youtu.be/cM8DcCoZulw)

------
Geee
Why does it have Verizon's logo at the end? That's the first time I've seen
another logo on an Apple advertisement.

~~~
pvg
They paid for it. Just like broadcast Apple-produced iPhone ads are co-branded
with some regionally-appropriate service provider.

------
scrumper
Haha that was great. That young lady is a future action star.

